# Blood angel list



## michael-40k (Jul 7, 2009)

HQ
DC Tycho 175

Elite 
Furioso dread 170
-blood talons
-heavy flamer 
-drop pod 

Troop 
Death Company 190
-Razorback

DC dread 170
-blood talons
-heavy flamer 
-drop pod 

Assault squad 245
-10man 
-2Xmeltagun
Sergeant 
-hand flamer
-power fist 

Fast attack
Baal 145
-assault cannon
-heavy bolters

Baal 145
-assault cannon
-heavy bolters


----------



## Zymosis (Aug 4, 2011)

I make that a 1240pt list ?
very very assaulty.

I dont think there's really enough marines there. I count 16 ?
sure DC are dangerous, but 5 & tycho in a razor ? when do you expect to fire the expensive gun you've paid for ? by the time they get out it will have been shot up. 
a cheap rhino is better, you get an extra man for the pts too.

you don't seem to have anything to hold your objective or kill tanks at range.
my suggestion would drop one of the baal or dreads for a tac unit with a lascannon. ( i'd keep the 2 baal )

I havent overlooked the powerfist / melta assault unit, would just expect it to be killing infantry first.

I can't say i've tied drop poding CC dreads. i'd expect them to get melta gunned quite easilly.

Would be nice to hear how it preformes.


----------

